
eBook of Logic Riddles That Ruined Technical Interviews in the 80s and 90s - specular
http://bertolami.com/index.php?engine=portfolio&content=paperwork&detail=insight-puzzles
======
softimagine
Unfortunately I continue to be asked these kinds of questions in programming
interviews...

